#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εκπαίδευση >  > > >  >  > Επιμόρφωση >  > > >  >  > Ημερίδα: Ημερίδα: Άμεσες Μετασεισμικές Ενέργειες υπό Συνθήκες Έκτακτης Ανάγκης

## Xάρης

*Πότε:* Τετάρτη, 14 Ιουνίου 2017, 17:15-20:15
*Πού:* Θεσσαλονίκη, Μεγ. Αλεξάνδρου 49, Κτήριο ΤΕΕ, Ισόγειο Αμφιθέατρο
*Κόστος Συμμετοχής:* 0€

*Σκοπός Εκδήλωσης:*
 Αμέσως μετά από ένα καταστροφικό σεισμό πρέπει η πολιτεία να έχει ετοιμότητα για να ξεκινήσει την αποκατάσταση των πληγέντων οικισμών. Τίθενται θέματα ελέγχου των βλαφθέντων κατασκευών και εντοπισμός των επικινδύνων με σκοπό την επισκευή ή την ή ολική κατεδάφιση αυτών με τρόπους και μεθόδους, οι οποίες επιλέγονται -κατά περίπτωση- ανάλογα με τη χρήση των κτιρίων, το μέγεθος και την έκταση των βλαβών. Οφείλουν να ακολουθηθούν συγκεκριμένες διαδικασίες για την προστασία των πολιτών αλλά και των περιουσιών τους. Η υποστύλωση τμηματική ή εξ ολοκλήρου- του κτιρίου κρίνεται απολύτως απαραίτητη στις παραπάνω περιπτώσεις, με την οποία παράλληλα επιτυγχάνεται η απαιτούμενη ασφάλεια των διερχομένων αλλά και των εργαζόμενων στις επισκευές ή κατεδαφίσεις, αποτρέποντας περαιτέρω βλάβες και καταρρεύσεις.

 Η εν λόγω εκδήλωση έχει ως σκοπό να παρουσιάσει υλικά και υπολογιστικές μεθόδους υποστυλώσεων μετά το σεισμό καθώς και εν γένει διαδικασίες που οφείλουν να ακολουθούνται μετασεισμικά και αφορούν το σύνολο των ενεργειών υπό τέτοιου είδους συνθήκες έκτακτης ανάγκης π.χ διασώσεις/απεγκλωβισμούς από ερείπια, σχεδιασμό χώρων διαφυγής, οργάνωση των καταυλισμών κ.α. καθώς και να αναδείξει τρόπους βελτίωσης των παραπάνω διαδικασιών, εντοπίζοντας αδυναμίες και προτείνοντας λύσεις για την καλύτερη ετοιμότητα του κρατικού μηχανισμού.

----------

